# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Danas Sanja - emisija o dojenju!

## Mamita

Dojim danju, dojim noću!


Ponedjeljak, 07.02.2005.



Mogu li se lako kombinirati majčinstvo i posao?
Sanja je odlučila propitati odnos suvremenih, urbanih žena prema dojenju, najprirodnijem majčinskom činu. Njezine će nam gošće odgovoriti osjećaju li zaposlene žene prisilu da doje što dulje te se nakon poroda ne vraćaju na posao. Kako se njihove prijateljice i kolegice s posla odnose prema njihovoj posvećenosti djetetu?

----------

:/ To mi baš i ne zvuči kao da je tema dojanje obrađena nekako normalno, više negativno... :/

----------


## Mima

Da, baš je čudna najava. Inače, jedva čekam  :D - moram samo paziti da ne zaboravim gledati.

----------


## MamaAna

A u najavi sam vidjela Ivaricu!  :Wink:

----------


## renata

naslov je skroz bezveze

u kolko je to sati?

----------


## ms. ivy

17,30. jedva čekam!

----------


## ivarica

ja necu gledati, meni je lakse stoput nesto reci za medije nego jednom odgledati.   :Rolling Eyes:  

skuzila sam vec i prije da im najave bas i ne prate emisiju kakva na kraju bude.

----------


## ivancica

"...osjećaju li zaposlene žene prisilu da doje što dulje ..."

?????

Ne razumijem, ali nema veze, jedva čekam da vas sve vidim   :Kiss:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> skuzila sam vec i prije da im najave bas i ne prate emisiju kakva na kraju bude.


ovo me tjesi jer je najava :?

----------


## ivarica

emisija se snimala cijela onda kad smo mi bile tamo, mogu eventualno neke dijelove malo kratiti ili izbaciti, ali nemoguce je iz tog materijala sto je tada snimljen napraviti ono sto je u ovoj najavi, bilivmi.
a da je emisija definitivno ta, potvrdili su nam jutros iz Sanje.

da mnogocim nisam bila zadovoljna (sobom, najvise), vec sam napisala, dovrsiti cu veceras kad cujem vase komentare, ali definitivno se nije spominjalo ni dojenje danjunocu, ni pritsci na zene da doje i da zato ne krecu na posao ni ostalo.
jedino gdje smo se prepoznale u najavi bilo je ovo suvremene, urbane zene   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

8)

----------


## Maja

potpisujem ivku, ne morate se puno brinuti, emisija ide u real timeu i nista se gotovo ne krati (mislim da samo neki gafovi). a ako bi htjela biti vjerna najavi, morali bi nam cupati rijeci iz posve razlicitih recenica i slagati show   :Laughing:  
i cijela emisija je intonirana puuno pozitivnije od ove najave, cak i izjave koje nisu bile rodine   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

meni je zao sto ja do tog sudjelovanja u sanji gotovo da nisam pazljivo pogledala nijednu emisiju, jer da jesam, znala bi da snimaju i krupne kadrove gostiju dok netko drugi prica 

zato se unaprijed ispricavam ako ce biti zabiljezeno neko moje kolutanje ocima na odredene izjave   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Sad:  
mislim, ispricavam, zato jer mrzim kolutanja ocima, ali eto, pobjegnu i meni   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ifigenija

> meni je zao sto ja do tog sudjelovanja u sanji gotovo da nisam pazljivo pogledala nijednu emisiju, jer da jesam, znala bi da snimaju i krupne kadrove gostiju dok netko drugi prica 
> 
> zato se unaprijed ispricavam ako ce biti zabiljezeno neko moje kolutanje ocima na odredene izjave     
> mislim, ispricavam, zato jer mrzim kolutanja ocima, ali eto, pobjegnu i meni


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

ivarica, nikako da te uhvatim kako kolutaš   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## ~lex~

> ...
> zato se unaprijed ispricavam ako ce biti zabiljezeno neko moje kolutanje ocima na odredene izjave     
> mislim, ispricavam, zato jer mrzim kolutanja ocima, ali eto, pobjegnu i meni


Jeste se ti i Šmučka gledale i zajedno kolutale očima?  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## ~lex~

Ode post prije negoli sam završila...

Ovaj zadnji dio se, valjda, odnosio na mene - ako vidite neku "besprizornu" koja doji po šoping centrima i po cesti, navlači jadnu djecu po maramama, umjesto da ih samo zbomba u kolica, i slično - to sam ja.  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mony

Super mi je bila emisija.
Mozda je bilo mjesta i za kolutanje, ali je dojenje promovirano na najbolji nacin, Udruga, SOS telefon ... da ne znam nista o dojenju nakon ove emisije pozelila bih dojiti.   :Wink:

----------


## ~lex~

I opet ja... zaboravih napisati najvažnije - Ivarica, Maja, Šmučka, Ivakika - zakon!  :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

lex, zadnji dio je definitivno trebao reply, meni je uzasno zao da je emisija tako zavrsila, ali ajde bar su snimili na kraju maju kako hvata zalet da odgovori.   :Grin:  

ja sebe nisam ni gledala ni slusala (jer mi je oboje jednako neugodno   :Laughing:  ), ali mi je rekla prijateljica da su pokusavali uslikati moju majicu, ali da je natpis nestao u kolutovima špeka. skuzila sam ja da kamerman to kadrira, ali mi bilo neugodno namjestati je na slikanje, pa sam se samo pokusavala usukati, bezuspjesno izgleda, sto vise.

----------


## Inesica

ma cure super ste bile  :Wink:  , a bebice...  :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .
Malo sam se bila prepala kad sam vidla najavu ali sva sreća pa nema neke veze s njom. Emisija je stvarno bila ok (uz toliko Roda nije niti mogla ispasti drugačije  :Wink:  ) Malo mi je zasmetala ona psihijatrica ali dobro   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Inače Petra i ja smo se potpuno uklopile u emisiju. Na početku je cikila, a onda prespavala do kraja, naravno na ciki  :Saint:

----------


## Mima

:Laughing:  ha ha nije ti nestao natpis u kolutovima špeka   :Grin:  skroz se dobro vidio.

Emisija je bila jako dobra, vi cure ste bile odlične, a dr. Stanojević ponajbolji  :D

----------


## lidac2004

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  kaj usukati,trebala si se isprsiti  :D 
cure bile ste super,posebno one koje su dojile,iva i ona druga  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

a da je bilo nekih   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   komentara-je....
pedijatar je isto bio super.

----------


## brane

cure bile ste super...gledala sam vas....  :Heart:

----------


## ivakika

mene zove jedna frendica i kaze da me gleda na TV-u, a ja njoj da mi je drago sto su snimili kako dojim-a ona iznenadjeno pita, pa kaj si dojila???-uopce nije skuzila da dojim. Mislila je da samo drzim Luku.
Meni je jedino zao sto je on stalno navlacio onu dudu(koje vise nema) i bocicu, ali dobro....

MOja mama je odusevljena Stanojevicem :D

----------


## ivancica

Cure, stvarno ste sve bile super  :Kiss:  , i cijela emisija. Sve je bilo u pozitivnom smijeru-prodojećem. I kao što je netko već rekao, da sam trudna i da razmišljam dojiti ili ne(govorim hipotetski), obavezno bi nakon ove emisije odlučila DA.  :Heart:

----------


## brane

bili ste super kad ste dojili....to je bilo super ya vidjeti...odlicno  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zanza

Meni je emisija bila super! Prvi put sam vidila vas cure kako izgledate, srce mi je bilo ogromno   :Heart:   super ste  bile, nemam riječi samo   :Love:

----------


## Smokica

Bile ste divne. Ivarice, ništa nije nestalo u kolutovima, briješ bezveze   :Razz:  .
Potpisujem Ivančicu, ne samo da bi zbog vas sigurno dojila, nego sam nakon Majine druge rečenice počela plakati   :Embarassed:   što nisam Maju (svoju) duže dojila   :Embarassed:  .
Iva djeca su ti predivna, al uz takvu mamu nije ni čudo.

----------


## Ines

super ste bile, cure.
ivka- nije ti se vidio spek.  :Grin:  

psihijatricu bas i nisam pozorno slusala, stanojevica nisam uopce ( jer ga ne volim  :Razz:  ), al vi ste sve bile fenomenalne!!!!!!!!

----------

cure bile ste fantastične!!!!
luka i ona druga beba koja je dojila  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
došla mi je želja da ponovo počnem dojiti.....
a i ona patronažna mi je bila full ok, a psihijatrica :/

----------


## plavaa

Joooooooj, ja nisam gledalaaaaaaaaaaaaa   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Kad je repriza????

----------


## mara

Cure - za pet!!!!
Lukica (ivakikin) - zaaakon, bi ga mogla bezecirati za Irmicu????
Stanojević - odličan!

..... a ove druge dve su mi onak  :/ , bezveze, jesu bile afirmativne, ali kaj mogu pričati o Penelopi Leech (sorry ak sam krivo napisala), pa kaj one ne kuže da je u 2000-tima Sears in???? I kaj je Algoritam dobio besplatnu reklamu????

----------


## apricot

aisha i luka - predivni!

Majo, trebala si na kraju jače udahnuti - imala sam osjećaj da ćeš eksplodirati  :Laughing:  
Ivka, prekrasna frizura (jel to ono kad si predugo držala farbu?!)
Mimi - miss simpatičnosti
Iva - sve se zna

Emisija je bila odlična! Odlična!
Mislim da bi i voditeljica marketinga u (kršitelj koda)u ilikakosevećzove... počela dojiti i već odraslu djecu nakon ovoga...
Neke stvari ću komentirati iza zatvorenih vrata!

Vas četiri -   :Love:  
Stanojević -   :Heart:  

I još nešto - Zrinka Sabolčec, Nikina mama je naša investitorica - upravo smo joj završili kuću. Drago mi je da su došle...

----------


## Lu

mi gledali nazalost u gostima koje tema nije zanimala (imaju malu bebu) pa nismo culi puno pa cemo gledat reprizu. ali kaze tip : gle ova doji na tv-u..˝
mm:˝pa to je normalno˝
˝pa ja dojim svuda˝
on:˝pa to je ok, ali sad mislim bas na tv-u˝
mm:˝pa u tome i je poanta da to prestane bit cudno i da se dojenje popularizira,bas su trazili mame koje su spremne dojit pred kamerama,uostalom nis se ne vidi, izgleda ko da ga samo drzi˝
on:˝ne znam, meni je to pretjerivanje˝
mi:  :shock:  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

a moja mama koja je od generacije koju su ucili kako se spremaju bocice zove i kaze da je gledala i da su joj suze dosle sta je prestara da bi rodila i dojila!!

mm se odusevio (mislim da je to bio luka??) kaze. ˝a, vidi maloga 18 mjeseci i vidi kako sisa!!˝

----------


## ivarica

apricot, snimanje je bilo tri tjedna nakon sto sam ostavla boju na kosi preko 2 sata

----------


## happy mummy

cure,   :Kiss:  , bile ste super. ma cijela emisija je bila pozitivno orijentirana prema dojenju, osim par nebuloza one roze psihologice. ali vjerovatno je stvar i ociju koje gledaju. npr. moja sveki je dosla nakon emisije i jedini komentar joj je bio "ma jesi vidila onu sta je dojila malog do 4 godine, je ga pretjerala". ja sam joj odgovorila da je u mom mjestu bila jedna sta je dojila sina do treceg osnovne, i svaki dan odlazila za vrijeme velikog odmora ispred skole da mali doji. nakon toga vise nije rekla ni slova.

----------


## Freja

Čitala sam komentare na forumu nakon snimanja emisije, a prije današnjeg emitiranja. Cure, stvarno nemate čime biti nezadovoljne. Sve je bilo izvrsno. 
Moj je David odmah oglanio dok smo vas gledali pa je dobar dio emisije proveo dojeći.   :Smile:  
A što se Stanojevića tiče, mislila sam da ću prešutjeti, ali jednostavno ne mogu - danas je bio divan i krasan, međutim, moje iskustvo iz rodilišta s njim i nije baš tako sjajno. A čula sam i da nisam jedina.

----------


## kneja

cure, meni ste bile prekrasne.   :Smile:  
bas sam uzivala!!!
 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

Ma super!!!

Cure, bile ste kao uvijek rječite, sažete da se sve korisno kaže u toj kratkoj TV minutaži.

Ja sam imala goste pa sam ih sve umirila i morali su gledati "Sanju".

Čak sam na sebi imala i onu "sisatu" majcu pa je moj tata sav ustreptao uzviknuo: "Gle, ima istu majicu ko ti!"
Heeeeelou, tata!!!

----------


## Morwen

Majo, ti ko da si rođena pred kamerama - zvučiš i djeluješ ko apsolutni autoritet za dojenje   :Heart:  
Ivka   :Love:  , nisam vidla ni jedno kolutanje očima, ali sutra ću pozornije pratiti   :Wink:  
Mimi, Iva, bile ste odlične! Čestitam,   :Kiss:  !

----------


## Matilda

Zaboravih!

Repriza je sutra (utorak) u 11 sati!

----------


## JaMajka

Sve ste bile   :Love:  , ali Ivakika svi komplimenti. Zgodna mama, lijepa djeca  :Heart: .

----------


## pituljica

baš sam bila ponosna na vas   :Love:  
gledala s mamom i svako malo joj pokazivala-vidi i ovo je roda

----------


## ivakika

pusa svima  :Love:  
hvala na komplimentima  :Heart:

----------


## Eki

Super ste bile!!!!!!!   :Love:  

Psihijatrica mi je digla tlak kada je počela o produženom dojenju.  :/

----------


## haligali

Mi smo u znak podrške i slaganja cijelu emisiju oddojili   :Love:

----------


## Nika

ne vjerujem da sam propustila  :Sad:  
sutra ću si snimiti, jedva čekam da vidim

----------


## kike

Cestitam cure. Bile ste vise nego odlicne.

----------


## kiki

Mi smo isto gledali i stvarno ste super , psihologica loša i za nevjerovat je da ima 4 djece, no sve u svemu super.  :Love:  
Nicole je svaki puta kada bi u kadru bilo dojenje tražila da i ona doji tako da ste imale i našu podršku.  :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Bile ste super!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## lara01

super ste bile :D

----------


## sonja

Bilo je baš dobro! MM se sav raznježio i rekao da je ponosan na mene što sam sve izdržala i kako sam i njega pomalo odgojila u uove naše 2,5 godine dojenja.
Malo me smetala psihijatrica, al dobro sad.
Činilo mi se da je zapravo malo rečeno o dojenju, ali nakon toliko vremena čitanja po forumu i to sve više u zadnje vrijeme na produženom dojenju, valjda sam izgubila kompas   :Wink:   Ja bi valjda cjelotjedni kongres   :Wink:  
Nakon što sam vidjela statistiku dojenja u Hrv, bio bi veliki pomak da bar dio mama doji do godinu dana, a sve drugo je bonus.

----------


## plavaa

Ja cekam reprizu   :Laughing:

----------


## larmama

Cure super ste bile   :Love:  
Lara je zakurila tako da smo emisiju gledale u revijalnom tonu uz dojenje.

----------


## plavaa

Za sad su bile Ivana i Maja.. Cure, super!!   :Kiss:  
Psihijatrica mi je malo  :/ 
Kaze da je dojila 4 godine... Jednom skoro jednu, jednom pola, dvaputa 9, 10 mjeseci i usporeduje se s Ivanom.. To nije 4 godine   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  

Iva, super kaj si dosla sa svo troje djece   :Heart:  
Mimi, odlicno!   :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

odlično je bilo! promocija dojenja, sos telefona... više od toga u "sanju" ne stane.
ivarica i maja, bravo!
mame i bebe su bile prekrasne!
stanojević mrak, patronažna me ostavila u čudu - iz kojeg je ona dz? stječe se dojam da je patronaža škola dojenja, a moja patronažna je što se toga tiče bila bezveze. i sigurno ije spominjala nikakve suportivne grupe.
najbolji od svega je bio majin smiješak kad je psihijatrica izvalila ono o optimalnom dojenju.   :Grin:  žena se isprovaljivala nevjerojatno!

----------


## Lu

evo smo odgledali reprizu. super je bilo maja mi je bila fenomenalna, psihijatrica zapravo uzas...i sve druge mame   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## IvanaB

Upravo sam odgledala reprizu s Ivanom na sisi   :Saint:  

Cure bile ste fenomenalne!!!!
Luka je secer, secer.   :Heart:   :Heart:  


Stanojevic mi se jako dopao, bas je simpa, a ona psihijatrica isla nepisivo na zivce.

----------


## Maja

hvala lijepa, cure. drago mi je da vam se svidjelo.
s patronaznom, ljubicom mendas suradjujemo jako lijepo i bilo bi dobro da ima vise takvih patronaznih.

----------


## ivancica

Evo ja gledala opet i reprizu. 8)  Da utvrdim gradivo.

Stvarno, koliko god se roza prsihijatrica bila trudila, isprovaljivala se na više navrata. Jedno je i kad je rekla da joj je od problema sa nekih 6 mjeseci starosti bebe oslabilo mlijeko. Pa i ja sam imala strašno velike stresove u prvim mjesecima dojenja(smrtni slučaj, a da ne nabrajam ostalo), a normalno sam dojila i još uvijek imam mlijeka.

----------


## Mamita

> ... se roza prsihijatrica



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## spaceman

I mi smo cijelo vrijeme bili na siki kao znak potpore!

Cure, super ste!

----------


## Jasna

Cure bile ste super!!
Šta nema više takvih emisija!! Svaka čast!!! Skroz ste me raznježile!!

Psihijatrica se isprvaljivala, ali vaša pogledavanja nakon njenih komentara su mi bila mrak.. Samo mi je žao što joj nitko nije rekao što WHO misli o dojenju djece starije od 1 god (čak preporuča!!!, a ne da smatra da je 1g dosta).. 

A i Sanjina pitanja su ukazivala da baš nije upućena.. Jer moram priznati da sam se i ja pitala kao će stvari funkcionirati i samnom i s Matijom kad krenem raditi, ali s 1 g Matija više o dojenju ne ovisi niti kao o iskjučivoj hrani niti kao o isključivom piću, tako da nema problema ako ne doji tijekom 9h kad sam ja na poslu. Tako duga pauza bila je nezamisliva prije 4-5mjeseci! 

Ma cure super!

----------


## korason

Bas je bila dobra emisija, mi gledali i reprizu da dobro utvrdimo gradivo   :Smile:  
samo malo mi je ono s penelope leech i algoritmom too much sto se tice reklamiranja

----------


## miffy

Ma bili ste super... dali ste mi poticaj da se maximalno trudim i dalje dojiti jer imam malo problema s time, fali mi mlijeka a ne bih htjela prestati dojiti...pa koliko dugo uspijem, uspijem..bolje i to nego da odustanem tek tako

i moram priznati da sam ljubomorna na sve vas koje uspjevate tako jednostavno dojiti dijete pred drugim ljudima, razgovarajući i sl. jer mojem bebaću mora biti mir i tišina dok papa, čim netko uđe u sobu i progovori on odmah prestaje jesti i prati pogledom tu osobu..da umreš od smijeha..ljudi ne mogu vjerovati..a nije tako bilo od početka već je s time počeo sa 3 mj.

----------


## Janoccka

Meni su cure bile odlične, a emisija bi bila super da se vrijeme utrošeno na psihijatricu poklonilo Maji! Meni ona nije nikako legla  :? 
Moja mama je gledala danas reprizu samo radi Maje!

----------


## Maja

> Ma bili ste super... dali ste mi poticaj da se maximalno trudim i dalje dojiti jer imam malo problema s time, fali mi mlijeka a ne bih htjela prestati dojiti...pa koliko dugo uspijem, uspijem..bolje i to nego da odustanem tek tako
> 
> i moram priznati da sam ljubomorna na sve vas koje uspjevate tako jednostavno dojiti dijete pred drugim ljudima, razgovarajući i sl. jer mojem bebaću mora biti mir i tišina dok papa, čim netko uđe u sobu i progovori on odmah prestaje jesti i prati pogledom tu osobu..da umreš od smijeha..ljudi ne mogu vjerovati..a nije tako bilo od početka već je s time počeo sa 3 mj.


drzi se, miffy, svakako kuckaj na forum ili na sos ako te uhvati trenutak u kojem se osjecas obeshrabrena.
a ovo da s 3 mjeseca pocnu gledat okolo i traze dojenje u potpunoj izolaciji je skroz normalno. proci ce ga nakon nekog vremena. kad se malo privikne na to sve sto mu je sada jako zanimljivo.

----------


## Magdalena

Evo, tek sam  se vratila u HR, a prva Sanja - ni manje ni više nego o dojenju. Pa rodice, pa Stanojević...Mislim da je puno i to što se emisija na tu temu  uopće pojavila na TV-u, i da je to jako, jako dobro, bez obzira na manjkavosti kao što je npr. gđa psihijatrica, zaboravila sam ime.
Ne znam kako vi, ali ja sam nekako imala dojam da žena baš i nije prodojeća, niti u tome vidi išta doli eto - kad majke vole, neka im zabave   :Rolling Eyes:  . Mene je zasmetalo zašto nitko nije pitao temeljem čega je optimum 1 godina, što to uopće znači optimum i tko taj isti optimum određuje. Iskreno, očekivala sam od Stanojevića ili od Maje da ulete, ali bili su prepristojni  :Grin:  ,ili su samo puštali jadnu ženu da se isprovaljuje do sita  :Rolling Eyes:  .
Dubiozna mi je i njena izjava da majka može dojiti u javnosti ako to nije na neki ružan način :? Kako se to, molim , ružno doji?
Ma ja bih rekla da žena ni sama nije načistac s dojenjem, ali eto kad je već u emisiji da i ona rekne koju???!!! Isto bi tako bilo zgodno da je ona - s obzirom da je psihijatar - zamoljena da prokomentira spomenuto mišljenje da dugotrajno dojenje izaziva kasnije ovisnosti, narkomaniju, itd.
Ali, ponavljam, općenito je bilo super. Pogotovo bebe i dječica!

----------


## ms. ivy

> Dubiozna mi je i njena izjava da majka može dojiti u javnosti ako to nije na neki ružan način :? Kako se to, molim , ružno doji?


to mi je bilo zakoooooon!!! šteta da nitko nije uspio reagirati - valjda su mislili da nisu dobro čuli!   :Grin:

----------


## DudaGG

Ja sam jucer gledala sve - osim Ivarice. Naime, zakasnila sam, a bas me taj dio najvise zanimao   :Smile:

----------


## Maja

tesko je bilo pobijati bas sve sto je gdja psihijatar izjavila jer je materijala bilo puno   :/ i tesko popamtiti sto je sve rekla. mislim da smo vec nesto slicno pisali, ali jednostavno nije takav tip diskutivne emisije, onda bi sve moralo trajati puno duze i biti krvavije   :Grin:  jednostavno sam morala naci mjeru na sto sve reagirati.

----------


## DudaGG

Pobjegao mi post. Zanimao me zato sto sam ostale rode vec vidjala na tv-u.

----------


## Ifigenija

E miša mu, ja nisam vidjela. Jel ima još koja repriza?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ifi, ja snimila, pa kad jos neke Rode koje nisu stigle pogledati pogledaju, mozemo se dogovorit  :Wink:  .
jako dobra emisija  :Smile:  .
cestitam Ivarici sto je usprkos tremi uspjela reci ono bitno, isto tako Ivi i smucki (mojoj mami su se najvise svidjele smucka i Aisha  :Smile:  ) a Maja je zaista bila odlicna. i mislim da je dobro odgovorila psihijatrici (za koju se i meni cini da nije sama na cistu s dojenjem) da vecina djece nije spremna prekinut s dojenjem s godinu dana.
meni je malo smijesno kako je na pocetku psihicka rekla da je dobro dojiti dok mama i dijete to zele, ALI optimum godinu dana (valjda zato sto je takvo njeno iskustvo). to me podsjeca na one parole na kutijama adaptiranopg kako je majcino najbolje, ALI ili na onu foru "jel ima koji dobrovoljac? evo ti!  :Grin:  .
i bilo mi je  :shock: kad je rekla "6 mjeseci obavezno" :? .
pa onda opet rekla da se mame koje ne doje ne trebaju osjecat krive  :Rolling Eyes:  .
ali najvise sam ostala osupnuta njenom kao usputnom izjavom da je dojenje nesto lijepo "kao sa slike" :? , osim ako je bas na neki ruzan nacin :?   :Evil or Very Mad:  . pa onda kaze da je drustvo licemjerno.
rekla bih-jedan citav niz kontradikcija.

to mi opet potvrdjuje da je dojenje u javnosti stalno pod nekom lupom i etiketom egzibicionizma, kao da dojis samo zato da budes lijepa slika  :Rolling Eyes:   ili provociras :?  :?  :? ("pretjerano je dojiti na TVu") .
ljudi koji tako razmisljaju kao da ne razumiju ili ne zele razumjeti da dojenje=prehrana, a cak i kad je samo mazenje, zar je to nesto lose?

i ono silno cudjenje kako mame uzivaju u dojenju.
pa ako nemaju nikakvih dojecih problema, zasto ne bi uzivale? zna se da hormoni dojenja opustaju  :Wink:  .

ipak je jako puno toga pozitivnog u malo vremena, cure, sve ste bile odlicne :D !
a da bi mi sve bile zadovoljno emisija bi trebala biti s mogucnoscu repliciranja i trebala trajat bar 3 sata.  :Grin:

----------


## Ifigenija

Jupi!
Samo da kažem nešto smiješno - kako visim tu na rodama miljon godina sve valjda znam napamet (teoretski) oko dojenja, pa kad mi je sveki brijala da nije imala mlijeka i da puno žena nije imalo mlijeka i kako ju je bilo strah da će joj sin biti gladan održala sam joj lekciju o tome kako mlijeko kasnije dolazi, ponuda-potražnja, utjecaj bolničkih uvjeta na dojenje bla bla bla.

Zove ona danas mm i kaže - gledala je tu emisiju i sve je kako sam ja rekla   :Grin:   :Grin:   Hm, izgleda sam jako dobro naučila lekciju na Rodama.

I mm jako to želi vidjeti pa se bilježim sa štovanjem.

----------


## samaritanka

Ni ja nisam gledala...šteta...

----------


## Janoccka

Nije da nešto previše gledam Sanju, ali ovo je bila prva emisija koja mi se bila prepreprepreeeeeeeeeeeekratka!

----------


## dijanam

I ja se pridruzujem cestitkama: Maja, Ivarica, Smucka i Ivakika, hvala vam sto rusite mitove o dojenju.!

Moja zamjerka ide Sanju jer mi se cini da je psihijatricu zvala zato jer ju je impresionirala cinjenica sto ona ima 4 djece. Po mome, nista se posebno "strucno" nije imalo cuti u emisiji s njene strane. "Citav niz kontradiktornosti" koji samo ukazuju da joj ta tema nije uopce jako bitna i da se cak ni za emisiju nije bas posebno pripremala. Velika je steta sto je bas ona imala zavrsnu rijec.

Ugodno mi je bilo cuti o grupi za potporu dojenju i nacinu na koji funkcioniraju. Nema nista efikasnije od prakticnog primjera i okruzenosti mamama koje imaju vjere u svoje tijelo.

----------


## ~lex~

> ...
> to mi opet potvrdjuje da je dojenje u javnosti stalno pod nekom lupom i etiketom egzibicionizma, kao da dojis samo zato da budes lijepa slika   ili provociras :?  :?  :? ("pretjerano je dojiti na TVu") .
> ljudi koji tako razmisljaju kao da ne razumiju ili ne zele razumjeti da dojenje=prehrana, a cak i kad je samo mazenje, zar je to nesto lose?
> ...


Čuj, sad kad smo snimali Maju, nazvale me sestre i rekle: "Nadamo se, samo, da nisi dojila pred kamerama!"

 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## NatasaM...

OT: lex, i ti imas TAKVE sestre?   :Grin:  
Moje su iste. Da ih ne volim koliko ih volim ...   :Rolling Eyes:  

Glede emisije, bila je prekratka. Cure, super ste.   :Smile:

----------


## Elly

Gledala sam reprizu - emisija je bila odlicna; sve cure i bebice super, a Maja je dusu dala za glasnogovornicu   :Smile:  
Jedan od najboljih trenutaka mi je bio kad je onaj doktor rekao kako se u Hrvatskoj zene odvajaju od ljudi koji su im podrska bas u trenucima kad im podrska najvise treba. To je stvarno nesto sto treba promijeniti!

----------

